# Toyota Pick up Trucks Frame Problems?



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

Thankfully I don't own a Toyota pick up truck. But several of my workers do. I heard something on the news about the frames rusting out on several models. I am not sure every one is aware of that, but I thought if you own a Toyota truck, you might want to check if yours is one of them.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

rstarre said:


> Thankfully I don't own a Toyota pick up truck. But several of my workers do. I heard something on the news about the frames rusting out on several models. I am not sure every one is aware of that, but I thought if you own a Toyota truck, you might want to check if yours is one of them.



This is how rumors start...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That is not a rumar.
I was a rcall don't remember the years though.
I had a 91 4runner the the frame where the upper a arm mountsrusted off the frame. Driving down the interstate the drivers side colapses down to the ground.

Cole


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got an '08 Tacoma and it is the sweetest truck I've ever driven in next to a Tundra. No issues.

And no my accelerator has not killed me yet


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got a 73 year old friend, born in Germany, and been a mechanic on European cars/race cars for his whole life. Somehow he acquired a Toyota truck and told me it was the biggest piece of junk he's ever had. Said it's like driving a tin can.

Was just over at his house a few weeks ago and he just completely restored a 1960 triumph.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

2000-2003
Tacoma frame rust recal.
http://pressroom.toyota.com/pr/tms/toyota/toyota-announces-safety-recall-149286.aspx


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

The Toyota Tacoma has a recall on it, it starts with the 95 to 2000. I had a 97 and was seeing a girl that told me about it. She was a regional service manager, and told me that they will give you 150% of the high book value for a trade in on a new toyota product. She told me about giving 12 grand to a couple that had a rusted out kicked in truck with 230,000 miles on it.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

scrapecc said:


> The Toyota Tacoma has a recall on it, it starts with the 95 to 2000. I had a 97 and was seeing a girl that told me about it. She was a regional service manager, and told me that they will give you 150% of the high book value for a trade in on a new toyota product. She told me about giving 12 grand to a couple that had a rusted out kicked in truck with 230,000 miles on it.


Nice, I hope they do that because of this pedal thing. If I get 150% for my truck I'm getting a Tundra :laughing:


----------



## sponge racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a 1998 and a 2005 f-150. Then in 2007 got a new tundra pickup and like it way better then the fords I had. Truck is completely awesome. My tundra is part of the recall and I did contact the dealer yesterday and they told me to wait till I receive A notice in the mail which I think is kinda weird.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

rstarre said:


> Thankfully I don't own a Toyota pick up truck. But several of my workers do. I heard something on the news about the frames rusting out on several models. I am not sure every one is aware of that, but I thought if you own a Toyota truck, you might want to check if yours is one of them.


 
I had a '97 Tacoma that I beat to hell and had sitting in my back yard for 3 years with the front end torn apart (long story, but was insurance related)
Anyways I got a letter in the mail a year and a half ago about the recall.
Got it checked out from a dealer and they gave me $10,150 for it!!!:clap:
It wasn't worth more than $1,000 as is.

So I paid for a 2001 Tundra in cash with leather interior
Toyota is awsome (what do you think Ford or Chevy would have done? Nothing!):clap:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

srwcontracting said:


> I had a '97 Tacoma that I beat to hell and had sitting in my back yard for 3 years with the front end torn apart (long story, but was insurance related)
> Anyways I got a letter in the mail a year and a half ago about the recall.
> Got it checked out from a dealer and they gave me $10,150 for it!!!:clap:
> It wasn't worth more than $1,000 as is.
> ...


Does it have to actually be rusted to trade it in? How do you check? 

I have a 97 Toyota Tacoma and have never gotten anything in the mail. Never had any issues either really.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Hey I know this may off topic fftopic:But.
Does anyone have an older Toyota 79-85 with 20r or 22r
I have some high performance parts I want to get rid of
Oh by the way I snapped my framing half after I dropped a vet motor in my truck.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Does it have to actually be rusted to trade it in? How do you check?
> 
> I have a 97 Toyota Tacoma and have never gotten anything in the mail. Never had any issues either really.


 
You do need the letter stating recall with the VIN # on it to give to a local toyota dealer for inspection. They inspect your frame and see if it qualifys for a buyback. Mine did of course qualify, I stripped everything else from it too (took the tires/exchanged with bad ones; took the radio, bedliner, and lights that I put on it)

I think these recalls are mainly given in the Northeast because of the salt factor.....My frame was pretty bad though, you could stick a screw driver through it in some places.

Kind of hope my tundra goes out the same way honestly.....It was nice to get back all the money that I put into it. I know some guys that actually take care of there sh** are pretty pissed though.

Good luck!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The crazy thing is Toyota have been plagued with issues and recalls and they have done extremely well keeping a good image. From tailgates falling off, Bed sides bending, Rusting problems, paint problems, Drive line problems, diff problems, interior problems and now the throttle and brake problems. They have been riding on there reputation from 20 years ago and it's a joke. The tundra was the worst truck i had test driven out of the Ram, Titan and f150 when i looked for a new truck the Titan was prob a little worse to be honest. Tundra have a lot to learn from US truck makers. Putting a big engine into a truck don't make it a better truck. The Ram is a perfect example of this.


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Does it have to actually be rusted to trade it in? How do you check?
> 
> I have a 97 Toyota Tacoma and have never gotten anything in the mail. Never had any issues either really.


 They start rusting by where the leaf springs attatch to the frame first. Check that out. and from what I was told you don't have to get a letter to be able to do the trade in.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Does it have to actually be rusted to trade it in? How do you check?
> 
> I have a 97 Toyota Tacoma and have never gotten anything in the mail. Never had any issues either really.


I think you have to live in a cold climate with salted road.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> The crazy thing is Toyota have been plagued with issues and recalls and they have done extremely well keeping a good image. From tailgates falling off, Bed sides bending, Rusting problems, paint problems, Drive line problems, diff problems, interior problems and now the throttle and brake problems. They have been riding on there reputation from 20 years ago and it's a joke. The tundra was the worst truck i had test driven out of the Ram, Titan and f150 when i looked for a new truck the Titan was prob a little worse to be honest. Tundra have a lot to learn from US truck makers. Putting a big engine into a truck don't make it a better truck. The Ram is a perfect example of this.


Car companies do recalls all the time for tons of problems. I got a recall letter in the mail 2 months ago about my 1996 Ford E150. Something about leaking brake fluid causing fires? 

Did you _really _test drive a Tundra? I've driven a lot of F150s and I wouldn't buy one. I haven't driven those new style 2010s though, maybe they improved?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Car companies do recalls all the time for tons of problems. I got a recall letter in the mail 2 months ago about my 1996 Ford E150. Something about leaking brake fluid causing fires?
> 
> Did you _really _test drive a Tundra? I've driven a lot of F150s and I wouldn't buy one. I haven't driven those new style 2010s though, maybe they improved?


Yep Tundra ended up a bottom of the list when it was in the top 2 before driving it. I didn't have the ability to drive the 2009 F150 as they were not released so it ended up being between the new Ram which was pretty nice and the new F150 that i couldn't test drive. Looked into it for weeks and ended up with a un test driven F150 on order over the Ram because of Dodge putting rear coils on the Ram :blink:. Stupid move on Dodges part. 

Glad i got the Ford now. My mate runs a Chevy, Toyota and ford dealership and he said don't even bother with the Chevy's so i didn't. I didn't like their interiors anyway. He said the ford would be the best truck when tested against other models which it did in 2009 when they done the 1/2 ton truck of the year test with motor trend. The other half tons cant touch it. The only thing it lacks over the others is 0-60 time. It's about 0.6 secs slower to 60 than the Tundra and to be honest 0-60 was at the bottom of my list. But that can be solved with the 6.2l boss engine if HP is a major factor. The only thing Tundra had going for it that was the good was the 0-60. everything else was rather lack luster. Esp the interior and the dated bubble looking exterior.

Plus Ford has Microsoft Sync, Man steep, side bed steps, Integrated brake control with trailer sway control and RSC, Highest safty rateing, Best in payload and towing, strongest frame, 6 speed trans, Flat load floor, Most cab space, integrated bed extender, Auto wipers, auto head lights, Unreal interior(has to be seen to appreciated), Best MPG, Proven engine 5.4l v8 triton lol i could go on all night. The thing is i didn't know about any of this stuff when i decided Ford and now i can see why they are the number one sold truck in the US.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Speaking of Chevy's my father in law just got a Chevy 3500 it has less than 1000 miles on it now. The front tires rub when turning and hit a bump. Dealer said it was nothing they can do it had a faulty design.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Speaking of Chevy's my father in law just got a Chevy 3500 it has less than 1000 miles on it now. The front tires rub when turning and hit a bump. Dealer said it was nothing they can do it had a faulty design.


 
My farther in laws 4 year old Chevy is on it's 3rd trans. Chevy just ain't a brand i would even consider. I think the only reason they survive is brand loyalty.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If it has tits or tires, it is nothing but trouble.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If it has tits or tires, it is nothing but trouble.


 
I been pretty lucky so far with both. SWMBO is pretty easy going.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I been pretty lucky so far with both. SWMBO is pretty easy going.


They will both get you, they sneak up when you don't expect it.:shifty:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They will both get you, they sneak up when you don't expect it.:shifty:


 
If either give me trouble i will trade them for new models lol :thumbsup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The older imports had corrosion from the larger amount of cheap chemical applied to roads in the U.S., compared to the rest of the world.

The newer vehicles made in the U.S. generally recognize the corrosion problems and have tried to face them, but it takes time to determine how well they work.

The Toyota pick-up trucks made in the U.S. are on the recall list for the gas pedal problems, but the cars made in Japan are exempt because there was no problem determined for them. Most new Toyota cars are made in the U.S. Apparently, the accelerator problem has something to do with the American produced cars and the Americanized design and U.S. suppliers for parts.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Just checked under my truck with a flash light. A little rust on the catalytic converter and drive train, but nothing on the frame, dangit! :furious:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> The older imports had corrosion from the larger amount of cheap chemical applied to roads in the U.S., compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> The newer vehicles made in the U.S. generally recognize the corrosion problems and have tried to face them, but it takes time to determine how well they work.
> 
> The Toyota pick-up trucks made in the U.S. are on the recall list for the gas pedal problems, but the cars made in Japan are exempt because there was no problem determined for them. Most new Toyota cars are made in the U.S. Apparently, the accelerator problem has something to do with the American produced cars and the Americanized design and U.S. suppliers for parts.


 
The problem is infact worldwide with the brake and accelerator problem and so was the rusting issues. Happened in the UK too. Something like 2 million cars have the problems. I have been watching the UK news and Toyota are playing it down even though there have been possible deaths due to the faulty accelerator issues. They pissed a lot of people off because dealerships told the people not to drive their cars until the replacements were in and upgraded and Toyota said we will compensate people by doing the repair for free :blink::furious::blink:. Too F-ing right your doing it for free. Your also giving me a years free servicing to cover my day off work to get it repaired and a free rental car until mins fixed. All of which they say are not possible.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A buddy of mine has been a devoted Toyota man all of his life and his 2001 Tacoma extra cab 4X4 failed inspection several months ago due to a rotted frame. He took it to the dealer and told them of his problem, they said no problem and took his truck in while he drove a new Demo. 3 weeks went by and he got a call from the dealer stating his truck was done. He drove the new demo back and found they had put a new frame under his truck with new fuel lines, new brake lines, new front suspension, new rear suspension and free inspection. Best part of it was it cost him $0.00 except his time.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

My dad and brother are both Toyota techs so i heard a lot about the recall. A lot of people already said it, but 150 % of the kbb value. Orginially they said if you could put a ball pein hammer through the frame then it was counted for the recall. The frames were rusting from the inside out so you couldn't really tell till it failed. So if your wondering about it crawl under there and start beating on it. My brother had an 01 that he bought for 16700 and four years later they gave him 17500. Talk about a good investment. 

Needless to say i have been raised on Toyota's and thats all we drive. I have an 07 Tundra Double Cab long bed that is kinda my baby. One fast truck, thats all im gonna say. I would be willing to put it up against any stock gas truck out there.:w00t: If i put a Sparks supercharger on it made for Toyota it will run with a diesel no problem. I wouldn't mind a cummins though for hauling the trailers around. :whistling The frame on that thing with 43k is immaculate. I have a 1990 two wheel drive beater that is my real work horse though. You just can't kill those 22r's


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Plus Ford has Microsoft Sync, Man steep, side bed steps, Integrated brake control with trailer sway control and RSC, Highest safty rateing, Best in payload and towing, strongest frame, 6 speed trans, Flat load floor, Most cab space, integrated bed extender, Auto wipers, auto head lights, Unreal interior(has to be seen to appreciated), Best MPG, Proven engine 5.4l v8 triton lol i could go on all night. The thing is i didn't know about any of this stuff when i decided Ford and now i can see why they are the number one sold truck in the US.


You can get most of those options w/ any truck and every truck has it's highs and lows. I've heard good and bad about all of them. The fords triton engine is good (minus the 1300$ tune up it needs about every 75k miles and the 700$ front end work it needs about every 60k miles). Dodge seems to be one of the worst. Chevy, I here good and bad but don't know anyone that owns a new one. My dad had an 02 1 ton w/ the duramax and he loved it while a buddy had an 02 3/4 ton w/ the duramax and his was a turd.

You know Toyota was/ is making garbage when they apologize for it on there commercials (just heard that one yesterday).

As for Nissan, I drove a Titon and thought it was pretty sweet. Haven't heard anything good or bad about it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mattsk8 said:


> You can get most of those options w/ any truck and every truck has it's highs and lows. I've heard good and bad about all of them. The fords triton engine is good (minus the 1300$ tune up it needs about every 75k miles and the 700$ front end work it needs about every 60k miles). Dodge seems to be one of the worst. Chevy, I here good and bad but don't know anyone that owns a new one. My dad had an 02 1 ton w/ the duramax and he loved it while a buddy had an 02 3/4 ton w/ the duramax and his was a turd.
> 
> You know Toyota was/ is making garbage when they apologize for it on there commercials (just heard that one yesterday).
> 
> As for Nissan, I drove a Titon and thought it was pretty sweet. Haven't heard anything good or bad about it.


 
I shopped around for trucks and even looked at the Titan and that things a piece of c**p i can tell you now. That was the first one i looked at. it was a 4x4 pro fully loaded. Also no other company has the options like Ford does. I Looked at all of them and none come close. I think the Chevy had auto lights and wipers and 6 speed but im not 100% sure and the Toyota had 6 speed. But nearly all them options are Ford only options. Sync might be avalible in other brands soon from what i hear. 

Also believe it or not the Chevy is faster to 60 than the Tundra. Not that thats a thing people are worried about in a truck but if you want a fast truck to 60 get a chevy, well of course until the F150 with the Boss engine comes out in the next couple months. Some people are saying 500HP/500TQ in the raptor :blink:


Oh yeah Dodge has trailer sway control but it only functions via the truck and not in combination with the trailer brakes.

Perhaps if the other companys would think like Ford then there trucks would be as good. 

Man step











Power running boards and side bed step











Flat loadf floor











Trailer brake control with trailer sway control and RSC












Sync, Shows you live weather, weather radar, live sprots score, live fuel prices, nav, AV system, bluetooth cell phone hands free, Full voice control, 40gb hard drive built in, full control of most dash functions through touch screen. and many other features.











Easy fuel


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

I used to be die hard Chevy. I still think the 88- 98 chevy trucks w/ the 350 engine are about the best trucks ever made (if it wasn't for the transmission probs the Ford w/ the 300 6 cyl was awesome too).

Now it's hard to choose. Everyone started to get cheap in areas they shouldn't have. I had an 02 F150 ext cab w/ the 5.4 and thought it was a bit under powered and it got terrible mileage. If I was going diesel, I used to be cummins all the way (tried and true, 300k mile truck) but who knows about that anymore w/ the new diesel technology.

It would probably boil down to the Ford or the Nissan but after reading this maybe just go Ford. I do LOVE the looks of the new Chevy 1/2 tons though.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Perhaps if the other companys would think like Ford then there trucks would be as good.


Actually, this is the first year Ford actually put any real thought into their trucks and started adding innovative extra little features that people want.

They followed Toyota's lead there.

For the last 10+ years Ford has been nothing but the "same old same old"

Recently, I think they realized why so many people like the Japanese and some German cars and have recently just started being innovative.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

sponge racing said:


> I have a 1998 and a 2005 f-150. Then in 2007 got a new tundra pickup and like it way better then the fords I had. Truck is completely awesome. My tundra is part of the recall and I did contact the dealer yesterday and they told me to wait till I receive A notice in the mail which I think is kinda weird.


Yeah, they hope you crash so they dont have to warranty anything...Yota has got enough problems already with recalls.:laughing:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Winchester said:


> Actually, this is the first year Ford actually put any real thought into their trucks and started adding innovative extra little features that people want.
> 
> They followed Toyota's lead there.
> 
> ...


This is one of the reasons that Ford has been on top for fleet and work vehicles, soccer dad do-dad's add nothing but more things to go wrong to those of us that USE THE TRUCK as a tool. Chebbie has been servicing to soccer dad's world wide for yrs, Chebbies are notorious for constant reflashes, updates, sensor failures, etc....cchrist, they even pre program the computer to flash the service engine soon light after so many hours of operation, just to get you into the stealership to see if there's any updates that need to be uploaded....screw that.

I and many other working folks have loved the Ford for the simplicity factor, they were a work truck first and foremost with ridiculous "gadgets" that dont really mean a dan thing coming in after the fact...just hoping this switch to incorporating all that unneeded garbage into the trucks does'nt bite them in the butt with increased electrical problems, which will send people to stealerships and start the bad mouthing...KISS, and it's worked for years, now they're trying to keep pace with the other El Camino manufacturers out there...sad, really really sad.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fords were always a plain simple truck. That is why they were loved for work trucks, nothing much to break.

Now they got all fancy and I wonder when that crap is going to break.

All I know about electronic controls in vehicles is this: Ever single old toyota, honda, bmw or benz I ever owned or shuffled around for a car dealer friend, all the electronics still worked and 95% of the original ac was still making ice cubes.

My gmc burban has so many little electrical things that drive me crazy, one power lock not working, heater switch acts up, heater control lights come and go, stuck pin on the rear barndoors (no defrost).

The big three suck at electronic controls in cars.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Fords were always a plain simple truck. That is why they were loved for work trucks, nothing much to break.
> 
> Now they got all fancy and I wonder when that crap is going to break.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

The thing I like about the Toyota trucks is their "do-dads" aren't geared for just soccer dads. I have a 400W outlet in the bed near the tailgate. It came with a bedliner with two closing pockets for storage, (the 2009 model) has a back-up camera for connecting a trailer, the seats fold down flat for carrying stuff with, sliding bed cleats for tying down, etc. Much better for a similar price as the Dakota I was also test-driving. I wanted a smaller truck at the time (so my options were limited).

Tacoma rear folding seats (I stack my power tools in here a lot):









Tacoma outlet in rear









backup cam in tundra (it's in the rearview mirror on tacoma.









tundra console (yes those are hanging file folders and yes that is a 12V outlet)









sliding bed cleats









navigation and they now come with satelite radio, traffic and bluetooth









bedstep









toyota has most of this on their truck for years, so you know it'll work later. How about Ford? this is the first year they offer anything.

it's nice to know that somebody actually put some _thought_ into the design of your truck. all the little things like an outlet for chargiing your phone or bluetooth headset inside the console add up to make a significant difference IMO.

it's nice to see Ford starting to step up

And no, this stuff isn't just for soccer dads


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

That back up cam didn't come w/ that, it's a pioneer. I have one of those in my Saab convertible that's part of the Eclipse dvd/ navigation but can't call it a standard option cuz I put it there!

Chevy started the sliding bed cleats in 03 w/ their composite truck beds.

Toyota stole the dumb little bed step thing from Bully or some other after market manufacturer, they've been making those for years.

And not to bash just Toyota, why would you even remotely care about electric running boards on your p/u truck??


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> That back up cam didn't come w/ that, it's a pioneer. I have one of those in my Saab convertible that's part of the Eclipse dvd/ navigation but can't call it a standard option cuz I put it there!


Whoever's truck that was changed the screen but it's the OEM cam.

I saw them in '08 when I bought my Tacoma. If you have the navigation system the cam shows on that screen. if you don't the cam shows up in your rearview mirror.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> That back up cam didn't come w/ that, it's a pioneer. I have one of those in my Saab convertible that's part of the Eclipse dvd/ navigation but can't call it a standard option cuz I put it there!
> 
> Chevy started the sliding bed cleats in 03 w/ their composite truck beds.
> 
> ...


Wherever they get the ideas or not, the fact that they include things that are good ideas on their trucks is nice.

Windshield wipers were a "soccer-dad" extra once too, I'm sure :whistling

If someone else comes out with a good idea it would be dumb not to include it on your future products. Like I said before, I'm glad Ford woke up.

p.s. I don't see any electric running boards???


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

On the Ford Ryan. They would probably break half-way out though!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The power running boards are pretty heavy duty. I have had over 500lb of weight on just one side and not even the ice lately can stop them. It's nice not having the dam running boards hanging down catching the chunks of ice on the driveway and the windnoise is almost zero. It's a main reason for the platinum being so quite. Im not sure what Ford has offered in the past but they sure have some features im impressed with now. I didnt order it but the Ford work solutions is some pretty slick setup. I picked up a new tv earlier and opened my side door to put it in and the guy said that aint gonna fit in there mate. Then he see the amount of room behind the rear seats. Could have fitted 2 50" LCD's next to each other let alone the one. Whats nice though is you can fit loads back there and still have use off the rear seats.


----------



## Builderrdu (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a truck problem, as I use them for what they are. I honestly have owned at least 2 of all the full size trucks in the last 6 years...MHO-
Toyota-07 Nice truck, lots and lots of plastic, great power & brakes, to me a little over rated. Seats and interior are average, not impress at all with it. Good service.
Chevrolet- 06W/T-08 LT3 they are weak, period! terrible frames. Rear end weak, as is the trannie. Like the int., still not comparable to Dodge/Ford.
Ford- 07 550 Diesel/07 F150- Diesel sucks! terrible power, body, int, not a fan. 150- good drive train, int. squeaks, rattles, seats OK, good truck
Dodge 2500 D 06-07-08/1500 09- Best diesel on the market. Trannie sucks, except new one. Been through several, great gas mileage, terrible front suspension, DEATH wooble. 06- 250 HP was the best one, 23 MPG, oil always stayed clean?. 1500- 09- Very nice interior design, and materials, rides like the grocery hauler everyone wants, can't tow itself out of a paperbag...lol great motor, we will see.....

Overall....I am NOT brand loyal, and run 3-6 trucks. I have had my share of all brands, only bought a Dodge (American, somewhat) to help our country. Toyota makes a good truck, but definitely not any better or worse then the 3 major brands. I like the Nissan, but it gets terrible fuel miliage, never owned one. If you look at all three drivetrains of the American trucks, they are 30-40% larger then the Asian brands? That tells me something.

I only hope you remember where the profits go, after they sell the Asian brands, and notice that the American brands are introducing some real contender to the playing field. I guess we no longer have to pay for the bombing we gave them while the American companies waited for their country catch up technology wise. I firmly believe the government surpress the American companies, so the rest of the world caught up...MHO. thanks


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Builderrdu said:


> I only hope you remember where the profits go


Into the pockets of people who get bonuses for nothing and take vacations 9 months of the year. Don't matter to me who they are, whether they're eyes are slanted, or not either :laughing:


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

iam just american made trucks , thats all i have ever owned , and i can work on them to if need be , i have owned my 1997 f-150 for over 7 yrs now and the ,ost i have done to it is put plugs in it , its a very good truck for me


----------



## Builderrdu (Dec 2, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Into the pockets of people who get bonuses for nothing and take vacations 9 months of the year. Don't matter to me who they are, whether they're eyes are slanted, or not either :laughing:


Original post pertains to Americans....:thumbsup:
Sorry.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just heard on the news that there's another recall on Toyota for power steering failure that has caused a few accidents in the past but Toyota have always denied theres any issues. Looks like the issues Toyota have been trying to keep on the quite are working there way out of the woodwork now.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35434118/ns/business-autos/


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Just heard on the news that there's another recall on Toyota for power steering failure that has caused a few accidents in the past but Toyota have always denied theres any issues. Looks like the issues Toyota have been trying to keep on the quite are working there way out of the woodwork now.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35434118/ns/business-autos/


Less than 100 complaints in over hundreds of thousands of cars sold?

sounds like 100 idiots who don't know how to fill their tires :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Less than 100 complaints in over hundreds of thousands of cars sold?
> 
> sounds like 100 idiots who don't know how to fill their tires :laughing:


Ford recalled 2009 f150's because 15 people had issues with there rear brake light switch being faulty. It only takes a few complaints about an issue for there to be a total recal. But it's upto the mafactour to inform the public of the problem. Ford e-mailed everyone who had the model of F150 that was affected and got the issue sorted as soon as it was known about. This is the problem with Toyota. They been covering up hundreds of problems and making them sound no big deal.


----------



## Brian Karnes (Feb 24, 2010)

*My Toyota*

I bought a new 99 Tacoma eleven years ago and now it has 305,000 miles on it. I always keep it up and clean because I think it gives a good impression when it is in my homeowners neighborhood, it may not be exactly what I want to work out of but it has served me very well. Alot of money has been made out of it. But I did receive my buy back letter from Toyota and outlining the specifics. I have 15 years from the in service date to turn it back in. The rust has started on the passenger side, front attachment of the rear leaf spring. I am not ready to let them crush it yet, but when I do, a Tundra will be in my driveway. I could turn it in now and get a check for $10-11,000, after driving it for 305,000. Makes me feel like doing the old Toyota Jump!


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Brian Karnes said:


> I bought a new 99 Tacoma eleven years ago and now it has 305,000 miles on it. I always keep it up and clean because I think it gives a good impression when it is in my homeowners neighborhood, it may not be exactly what I want to work out of but it has served me very well. Alot of money has been made out of it. But I did receive my buy back letter from Toyota and outlining the specifics. I have 15 years from the in service date to turn it back in. The rust has started on the passenger side, front attachment of the rear leaf spring. I am not ready to let them crush it yet, but when I do, a Tundra will be in my driveway. I could turn it in now and get a check for $10-11,000, after driving it for 305,000. Makes me feel like doing the old Toyota Jump!


You won't be disappointed with your tundra! :thumbsup:


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Akio Toyoda, the president of Toyota testified before Congress today.

http://money.cnn.com/2010/02/24/news/international/toyoda_toyota/index.htm


----------



## Brian Karnes (Feb 24, 2010)

Burns-Built, there is no doubt in my mind that the Tundra will be a great truck. I was in the car business for 9 years before I came into roofing several years ago. I have seen it from that angle and no one will ever convince me that Toyota is not the best manufacturer across the board, I have seen too much to be swayed. Toyota is taking a bashing right now and this is my small part of taking up for them. Do you have a 07 or newer Tundra?


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

I test drove a yoyo in 06, went right next door and sat in a 06* FORD F250 SUPERDUTY 6.0 POWERSTROKE. *Not much more money if any to drive a real truck, to me is a no brainer. 69000 mls later no problems, just one bad truck that will haul whatever I want to haul. 
1 question to you toyota fans.

HAVE YOU DRIVEN A FORD LATELY?:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

stonelayer said:


> I test drove a yoyo in 06, went right next door and sat in a 06* FORD F250 SUPERDUTY 6.0 POWERSTROKE. *Not much more money if any to drive a real truck, to me is a no brainer. 69000 mls later no problems, just one bad truck that will haul whatever I want to haul.
> 1 question to you toyota fans.
> 
> HAVE YOU DRIVEN A FORD LATELY?:thumbsup:


The people who own Toyota def didnt drive a Ford otherwsie they would be driving one :thumbsup:


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

its an 07 but most people think it's newer


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> The people who own Toyota def didnt drive a Ford otherwsie they would be driving one :thumbsup:


So you'd rather drive a Ranger than a Tacoma?

and Toyota doesn't make trucks like an F250

Their tundra is just a 1/2ton, so what kind of comparison is that?


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

gotta 08 tundra... came from a dodge... talk about rust?! it was a 2000 and i could push my fingers through the bottom of the doors not to mention replace any mechanically moving part on it!... never again:furious:


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes I'd much rather drive a ranger than a yoyo. I cant make myself feel any other way. The maker of yoyo cant even speak english to defend himself. 

Give me a break man. How would you feel if Yoko Sumo was bidding against you in your field of work. *I'll support american made!*

They may not make a 3/4 ton truck, they do carry a pricetag of a f250. To me thats comparing apples to apples. *I support Blue oval vehicles. :thumbsup:*

*Almost forgot------------------HAVE YOU DRIVEN A FORD LATELY?*



Winchester said:


> So you'd rather drive a Ranger than a Tacoma?
> 
> and Toyota doesn't make trucks like an F250
> 
> Their tundra is just a 1/2ton, so what kind of comparison is that?


----------

